
Git-based editor for writing research papers - jmnicholson
https://www.authorea.com/users/87589/articles/146596/_show_react
======
euyyn
Thanks for posting this! I've had the same concerns for a long time, so I'm
very glad that people are working to solve it.

If this takes off, and some kind of digital signing is introduced for
reviewers to seal their approval, it could finally be the end of the broken
paper-magazine business.

A pity that the team's based in NY and doesn't seem to be open to remote work.

